# List Of Every Steroid Made (Almost)



## DragonRider (Dec 9, 2004)

posted by xcelbeyond:

BOLDENONE UNDECENOATE
Boldane – (Squibb, Germany)
Vebonol – (Ciba-Geigy Agrochemicals, UK; Ciba-Geigy, Australia, vet)

BOLDENONE UNDECYLENATE
Drive – (Australia)
Equibold
Equipoise – (Squibb)
Pace – (Jurox Labs, Australia) – never been made, all counterfits.
Parenabol – (Ciba)
Sybolin – (Australia)
Boldebal-H – (Australia)
Boldec – (Australia)
Boldenon – (Jurox , Australia)

CLOSTEBOL (Acetate)
Macrobin
Megagrisevit – (Farmitalia, Germany) Steranabol – (Germany)
Turinabol

DROMOSTANOLONE PROPIONATE
Drolban – (Lilly)
Emdisterone
Masterid – (Gruenthal, Germany)
Masteril
Masteron – (Syntex)
Masterone – (Portugul)
Permastril – (Cassene, France)

ETHYLOESTRENOL
Maxibolin – (Organon, Canad.; Organon, USA);
Orabolin – (Organon, Australia,; Belgium,; Organon, S.Afr,; UK)
Orgabolin – (France,; Ravasini, Italy,;Neth.; Sweden)

FLUOXYMESTERONE
Android-F – (Brown,USA)
Androfluorene
Androfluorone
Androsterolo
Fluotestin
Halotestin – (Upjohn, Austral.; Canad.;Denm.; France,; Italy,; Neth.; Norway,; S.Africa,; Sweden,; USA)
Oralsterone – (Bouty, Italy)
Oratestin – (Hoechst, Canada)
Ora-Testryl – (Squibb, USA)
Stenox – (Atlantil Labs, Mexico)
Testoral (Midy, Italy)
Ultandren (Ciba, Germany,; Norway,; Switzerland,; UK)

FORMEBOLONE / FORMYLDIENOLONE
Esiclene – (LPB, Italy
Hubernol – (Hubber, Spain)

FURAZABOL
Frazalon
Miotolon – (Daiichi Labs, Tokyo, Japan)
Myotolon

MEBOLAZINE
Roxilon – (Lepetit, Spain)

MESTEROLONE
Androviron
Mestoranum – (Schering, Denm.; AG.; Norw.; Sweden)
Proviron – (Argentina,; Schering, Australia,; Belgium,; France,; Germany,; Italy,; Netherlands,; South Africa,; Spain,; Switzerland,; UK)

METHANDIENONE / METHANDROSTENOLONE
Andoredan – (Japan)
Danabol (Canada)
Dianabol (Austral.; Belg.; Denm.; Fr.; Ger.; Spain,; Swed.; Switz.;(Ciba, UK; USA) Encephan (Japan)
Lanabolin – (Switzerland)
Metabolina – (Italy)
Metaboline – (Desbergers, Canada)
Metanabol – (Polva-Chemie,Poland)
Metandiabol – (Mexico)
Metastenol – (Farber-Ref, Italy)
Methafurin 60 – (Ludwig Heun Gmbh KG, W. Germany)
Nabolin
Nerobil – (Richter, Italy)
Nerobol – (Gedeon Richter, Hungary)
Perbolin (Italy)
Pronabol
Restauvit (Industrial Farmaceutica Remir, Mexico)
Stenolon
Trinergic
Naposim

METHANDRIOL
Androdiol
Androteston-M
Crestabolic
Diolandrone
Diolostene
Masdiol
Megabion – (Japan)
Metendiol
Methanabol
Methandiol
Methostan
Methasus (Australia)

METHYLTESTOSTERONE (Continued)
Perandren – (Australia,; Ciba, UK) (lozenges)
Primotest – (Arlo, USA)
Synandrets
Synandrotabs
Testhormona
Testin – (Norway)
Testomet – (Protea, Australia)
Testosid – (tabl)
Testoviron – (Argentina,; Australia,; Italy,; Spain,; Switzerland)(tabl)
Testovis (SIT, Italy)
Testred (ICN, USA)
Virilon (Star, USA)
Virormone-Oral – (Paines & Byrne, UK)

MIBOLERONE
Cheque Drops – (Upjohn)
Matenon

NANDROLONE CYCLOHUYLPROPIONATE
Fherbolica – (Fher, Spain)
Sanabolicum

NANDROLONE CYPIONATE
Dynabol – (Jurox, Australia)

NANDROLONE HEXAHYDROBENZOATE
Norlongandron
Nor-Durandron

NANDROLONE P-HEXYLOXYPHEMYLPROPIONATE
Anador – (France)
Anadur

NANDROLONE LAURATE (DODECANOATE)
Laurabolan – (Intervet International, Holland)
Laurabolil – (Organon, Netherlands)
Laurabolin-V
Nandrabolin – (Canada & Europe)
Norabolin

NANDROLONE FURYLPROPIONATE
NFP
Demelon

NANDROLONE DECANOATE
Anabolin LA-100 – (Alto, USA)
Androlome D – (Keene, USA)
Deca-Durabolin – (Organon, USA, Organon Aust)
Deca-Durabol
Deca-Hybolin
Deca-Ject – (Mexico)
Deca 50 – (Australia)

METHANDRIOL (continued)
Metidione
Metildiolo
Metocryst
Nabadial
Neostene
Neosteron
Neutrormone
Neutrosteron
Notandron
Protabol
Protandren
Sinesex – (Italy)
Stenediol (Organon, UK)
Troformone (Biomedica Foscama, Italy)

METHANDRIOL DIPROPIONATE
Anabolin
Drive – (Austalia, vet)
Filibol Forte – (Australia, vet)
Geldabol – (Australia, vet)
Pace – (Jurox Labs, Australia)
Probolin
Tribolin 75 – (Australia, vet)
Spectriol – (Australia)

METHENOLONE
Primobolan
Primonabol
Primonabol

ACETATE/ENANTHATE
- (Schering, Australia,; Belg.; Denm.; France,;Germany,; Schering AG, Norway,; Schering, S.Afr.; Spain,; Sweden,; Switzerland,; UK)

Depot – (Schering, Australia,; Belgium,; Denmark,; France,; Germany,; Italy,; Schering AG, Norway,; Schering, S.Afr.; Spain,; Switzerland,; UK)

S – (Schering, Netherlands,; South Africa,; Switzerland)
- (Schering, Argentina)
Depot

METHYLTESTOSTERONE
Android – (Brown, USA)
Androsan
Anertan – (tabl)
Glosso-Sterandryl – (Roussel, France)
Homandren – (tabl)
Malestrone – (tabl)
Mesteron – (Poland)
Metandren – (Ciba, Canada,; USA)
Neo-Hombreol – (Belgium,; Netherlands)
Neohombreol M (Sweden,; USA)
Nu-Man
Orchisterone (Italy)
Oreton Methyl (Schering,.USA)

NANDROLONE AND ITS ESTERS (continued)
Deca-Durabol – (Organon, Sweden)
Deca-Durabolin – (Arg,; Organon, Australia,; Belgium,; Canada,; Denmark,; France,; Germany,; Ravasini, Italy,; Netherlands,; Organon, Norway,; S. Africa,; Switzerland,; UK,; USA)
Decadurabolin – (Organon, Spain)<-
Durabolin – (Organon, Australia.; Belgium,; Canada,; Denmark,; France,; Ravasini, Italy,; Netherlands,; Organon, S.Afr.; Spain,; Switzerland,; UK,; Organon, USA)
Dynabolon – (Theramax, France.; Crinos, Italy)
Fherbolica – (Fher, Spain)
Hybolin Decanoate (Hyrex, USA)
Hybolin Improved (Hyrex USA)
Kabolin – (Legere, USA)
Keratyl – (Chauvin-Blache, France)
Menidrabol – (Menarini, Italy)
Methybol-Depot – (Switzerland)
Nandrolin – (Reid-Provident, USA)
Neo-Durabolic – (Hauck, Usa)
Nerobolil – (Richter, Italy)
Norandrol – (Italy)
Norandros – (Spain)
Nortesto – (Italy)
Sintabolin (Itay)
Stenabolin (AFI, Italy)
Strabolene (Isola-Ibi, Italy)
Superbolin (Italy)

NORETHANDROLONE
Nilevar – (Canada,; Searle, France,; Searle, UK)
Anaplex – (Jurox, Australia)

OXABOLONE CYPIONATE
Steranabol Depot – (Farmitalia, Germany)
Steranabol Ritardo – (Farmitalia, Italy)
Steranabol Long-acting

OXANDROLONE
Anatrophill – (Searle, France)
Anavar – (Searle, USA)
Antitriol – (Spain)
Lipidex – (Searle, Brazil)
Lonavar – (Searle, Argentina.; Searle, Australia,; Dainippon, Japan)
Omnisterin
Provitar
Vasorome – (Kowa, Japan)

NANDROLONE DECANOATE (continued)
Depo-Nandrolone (Schein- USA)
Dequibolin-100 (Vortech, USA)
Hybolin Decanoate – (Hyrex, USA)
Kabolin (Legere, USA)
Methybol (Switzerland)
Nandrobolic LA – (Forest Pharm., USA)
Nandrolate – (Spencer-Mead, USA)
Neo-Durabolic (Hauck,W.E., USA)
Pri-Andriol LA (Primedics, USA)
Retabolil
Tribolin 75 – (Australia, vet)

NANDROLONE PHENPROPIONATE
Activin (Spain)
Anabolin (Alto, USA)
Androlone – (Keene, USA)
Durabolin – (Organon, USA)
Durabol
Equibolin-50 – (Vortech, USA)
Hybolin-Improved – (Hyrex, USA)
Strabolene
Superanabolon
Nandrobolic – (Forest Pharm., USA)
Nandrolin
Nandrocot (Truxton, USA)
Nerobolil
Protabolin (Pasadena Research, USA)
Trobolin – (vet)

NANDROLONE PROPIONATE
Nortesto
Norybol-19

NANDROLONE UNDECANOATE
Dynabolon – (Theramex, France.; Crinos, Italy)
Trophobolene – (Theramex Monaco)

NANDROLONE AND ITS ESTERS
Activin – (Aristegui, Spain)
Anabolicus – (Spain)
Anabolin Depot (Amino, Switzerland)
Anabolin LA 100 (USA)
Anador – (Logeais, France)
Anadur – (Belg.; Denm.; Pharmacia Arzneimittel, Germany,; Neth,; Mekos, Norway,; Leo, Sweden,; Leo Suede, Switzerland)
Androlone – (Keene, USA)
Androlone D – (Keene, USA)
Anticatabolin – (Nativelle, Italy)

STENBOLONE ACETATE
Anatrofin – (Syntex)
Stenobolone – (Farmacologica Latino, -Sna-

TESTOSTERONE
Andro 100 (Forest Pharm., USA)
Androlan (Lannett, USA)
Andronaq-50 – (Central, USA)
Denistenil
Geno-cristaux Gremy
Histerone-50 – (Hauck,W.E., USA)
Homosteron
Malestrone – (amps)
Mertestate
Oreton-F
Orquisteron
Percutacrine Androgenique
Primotest
Primoteston
Shotest – (Shoals Pharm, USA)
Sten – (Atlantis S.A., Mexico)
Sustanon – (Organon)
Teslen
Testamone-100 – (Dunhall, USA)
Testobase
Testolin – (Pasadena Research, US
Testoject-50 – (Mayrand, USA)
Testosterone Suspension
Testro AQ – (Truxton, USA)
Testrone
Testryl
Virormone
Virosterone

TESTOSTERONE ACETA
Aceto-Sterandryl
Aceto-Testoviron
Perandrone A

TESTOSTERONE 17-CHLORAL HEMIACETA
Caprosem

TESTOSTERONE (Ciclo Hexame Propyonate)
Testosterone Retard Teramex – (France)

OXYMESTERONE
Anamidol – (Japan)
Balnimax – (Geve, Spain)
Oranabol – (Spain)
Oranabol 10 – (Farmitalia Carlo Erba, UK)
Theranabol

OXYMETHOLONE:
Adroyd – (Parke, Davis, Australia,; Canada,; Netherlands)
Anadrol-50 – (Syntex, USA)
Anadroyd – (Belgium)
Anapolon 50 – (Syntex, Australia.; Canada,; S.Afr.; UK)
Anasteron – (Syntex, Denmark,; Astra-Syntex, Norw.; Syntex, Swed.)
Anasteronal – (Spain)
Hemogenin (Syntex, Sao Paulo, Brazil)
Nastenon (French)
Oxitosona-50 – (Syntex-Latino, Spain)
Pardroyd – (Parke, Davis, Germany)
Plenastril – (Grunenthal, Germany,; Grunenthal, Switzerland)
Protanabol
Synasteron – (Belgium)
Zenalosyn – (Netherlands)

QUINBOLONE
Anabolicum Vister – (Parke Davis, Italy)

STANOLONE
Anaboleen
Anabolex
Anaprotin
Androlone
Cristerona MB
Gazzone – (Italy)
Neodrol
Pesomax – (Boniscontro, Spain)
Proteina
Protona
Stanaprol

STANOZOLOL
Anasyth – (Italy)
Stanozol
Stromba – (Aust.; Belg.; Winthrop, Denm.; Fin.; Fr.; Winthrop, Ger.; Neth.; Winthrop, Nor.; Sterling-Winthrop, Swed.; Winthrop, Switz.; Sterling Research, UK)
Strombaject – (Belg.; Fr.; Winthrop, Ger.)
Tevabolin
Winstrol – (Winthrop, Canad.; Zambon, Italy; S.Afr.; Zambon, Spain; Winthrop-Breon, USA)
Winstrol Depot – (Zambon, Spain)
Winstrol V – (Winthrop)
Stanazol – (RWR, Australia)
Stanasus – (Jurox, Australia)
Stanabol – (Illium, Australia)
Stanabolic – Illium, Australia)
Stanazolic – (Denkall, Australia)

TESTOSTERONE DC 1 HEPTYLATE
Testosterone Teramex – (France)

TESTOSTERONE ISOBUTYRATE
Perandren-M

TESTOSTERONE ISOCAPROATE

TESTOSTERONE NICOTINATE
Bolfortan – (Lanniker Heilmittel, Austria)

TESTOSTERONE 3-OXODODECANOATE
testosterone ketolaurate
Androdurin

TESTOSTERONE PHENYLACETATE

TESTOSTERONE PHENYLPROPIONATE

TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE

Androlan In Oil – (Lannett, USA)
Androsan – (amps)
Androtest P
Anertan
Bio-Testiculina
Enarmon
Homandren – (amps)
Hormosteston
Nasdol
Neo-Hombreol
Orchisterone-P
Oreton
Orquisterone-P
Perandren – (injectable)
Propiokan
Recthormone Testosterone
Sterandryl – (amps)
Testaform
Testex – (Pasadena Research, USA)
Testodet
Testodrin
Testogen
Testonique
Testo Prop – (vet)
Testormol
Testoxyl
Testosid
Testoviron – (amps)
Testrex
Tostrin
Uniteston
Tepro
Supertest – (Australia)

TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE (cyclopentyl propionate)
Andro-Cyp-100 – (Keene, USA)
Andronaq-LA – (Central, USA)
D-Tes 100 – (Ortega, USA)
Dep Andro 200 – (Forest Pharm., USA)
Depo-Testosterone – (Upjohn, USA)
Depotest – (Hyrex, USA)
Depovirin
Depo-Testosterone – (Upjohn, USA)
Duratest-100 – (Hauck,W.E., USA)
Dura-Testosterone – (Ruckstuhl, USA)
Man-Agin – (Temesco, USA)
Meditest – (Med-Tek Pharm., USA)
Pertestis
T-Cypionate – (Legere, USA)
Testa-C – (Vortech, USA)
Testaspan – (Primedics, USA)
Testergon
Testodrin
Testoject-100 LA – (Mayrand, USA)
Testo LA – (vet)
Testred Cypionate 200 – (ICN, USA)
Virilon IM – (Star Pharm., USA)
Coopers Banrot – (Australia)
Spectriol – (Australia)

TESTOSTERONE DECANOATE

TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE
Andro L.A. 200 – (Forest Pharm., USA)
Andropository – (Rugby, USA)
Androtardyl (France)
Andryl 200 (Keene, USA)
Delatest – (Dunhall, USA)
Delatestryl – (Squibb-Mark, USA)
Durathate-200 – (Hauck,W.E., USA)
Everone – (Hyrex, USA)
Malogen L.A.
Orquisteron-E
Primodian Depot
Primoteston Depot – (Schering, UK)
Primoteston Depot 200 – (Kramer Pharm, USA)
Tesgro
Testate
Testinon
Testrin-P.A. – (Pasadena Research, USA)
Testoenant
Testone L.A. – (Vortech, USA)
Testoviron Depot
Testro-L.A. – (Truxton, USA)
Testroval
Tone-Tes – (Ortega,USA)
Sterandryl – (France)
Sustanon – (Organon, Australia)
Sustanon 100 – (Organon, UK)
Sustanon 250 – (Organon, UK)
T-Cypionate – (Legere, USA)
Tes. PP – (Organon, UK)
Testate – (Savage, USA)
Testex – (Leo, Spain)
Testex Prolongatum – (Leo, Spain)
Testinon Depot – (Japan)
Testo-Enant (Geymonat, Italy)
Testone LA (Ortega, USA)
Testoral – (Australia,; Organon, South Africa)
Testoral Sublings – (Organon, UK)
Testosterone Implants – (Organon, South Africa,; UK)
Testostroval-PA – (Reid-Provident, USA)
Testotets (Pharmadrug, Germany)
Testoviron (Argentina,; Schering, Australia,; Germany,; Italy,; Spain,; Sweden)
Testoviron Depot – (Belgium,; Schering,; Denmark,; Germany,; Italy, Spain,; Sweden,; Switzerland)
Testovis – (SIT, Italy)
Testred Cypionate – (ICN, USA)
Triolandren – (Ciba, De=ark,; Norway,; Sweden,; Switzerland)
Undestor – (Organon, Sweden)
Ropel – (Australia)
Spectriol – (Australia)

TIOMESTERONE / THIOMESTERONE
Emdabol
Emdabolin – (Chugai Labs, Tokyo, Japan)

TRENBOLONE ACETATE
Finaject – (Roussell, France, vet.)
Finajet – (Hoechst Animal Health,
Finaplix – (Hoechst Animal Health,

TESTOSTERONE UNDECANOATE
Andriol – (Organon, Australia,; Germany,; Ravasini, Italy,;Neth.; Organon, Switzerland)
Androxon – (Europe)
Pantestone – (Organon, France)
Restandol – (England)
Restinsol
Undestor – (Scandinavia)

TESTOSTERONE AND ITS ESTERS
Andradurin – (Sweden)
Andriol – (Organon, Australia,; Germany,; Ravasini, Italy,;Neth.; Organon, Switzerland)
Andromar Retard – (Marshall’s Pharmaceuticals, UK)
Andronaq (Central Pharmaceuticals, USA)
Andronate (Pasadena Research Labs, USA)
Androtardyl – (Schering, France)
Androxil – (Spain)
Androxon – (Organon, Norway)
BayTestone – (Bay, USA)
Benzotest – (Italy)
Biosterone – (Biopharm, South Africa)
Cetovister – (Spain)
Ciclosterone (Farmigea, Italy)
Delatestryl (Squibb, Canada,; USA)
Deposterona (Mexico)
Depo-Testosterone – (Upjohn, Canada,; USA)
Depotrone – (Propan, South Africa)
Durathate – (Hauck, USA)
Enarmon Depot – (Japan)
Estandrorm – (Spain)
Femalone 25 – (Marshall’s Pharmaceuticals, UK)
Framviron – (Oftalmiso, Spain)
Hydrotest – (Italy)
Jectatest-LA – (Reid-Provident, USA)
Lontanyl (Roussel, France)
Malogen (Stickley, Canada)
Malogen LA – (USA)
Malogex – (Stickley, Canada)
Neo-Hombreol – (Netherlands)
Orchisterone – (Italy)
Oreton – (Schering, USA)
Pantestone (Organon, France)
Perandren (Switzerland)
Percutacrine Androgenique Forte – (France)
Primoteston Depot – (Schering, Australia,; Schering AG, Norway,; Schering, South Africa,; UK)
Rektandron (Sweden)
Restandol (Organon, Denmark,; UK)
Retar-Gen A – (Temis-Lostalo, Argentina)


----------



## BigSexy181971 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am so happy that I have found this site. I have been researching some sites and some info on what I want to gain and there are so many other places that are filled with promises. The thing about this site is that I like what I am seeing. HONEST people. This info is great and as a 40 year old looking to start a first time cycle I am happy to see that there are so many write ups for a various crowd of people.

Thank you once again...


----------



## hydro1962 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Advise and help, please!!!!*

I'm also happy I found this sight. I have a question and was hoping for some advice. First my profile. I am 50 year old white male in good shape, BP normal. Have lifted naturally since my 20s, took some 10 years off to have a family and start a busness, finally got back into it in Feb 2012. I am 5' 7" and at the time very overweight, 240lbs. I dieted and lifted and achieved my goal of 190 in June. Thats when I started my first cycle . I took oral D-ball 24mg a day and EQ 400mg wk with Deca 400mg wk all vetrinary for 8wks. Now that I look back, I think I didnt see the results that I expected because I didnt diet correctly. I wasnt taking in enough protien, maybe 200mg protien a day but I was calorie watching too much cause I was afraid Id put back on the weight that I worked so hard to get off and didnt want to loose my 6pack. I really thought I would have made better gains. 

My question is this. I waited about 6 to 8 weeks ,now Ive started my second cycle. I take 500mg Test E and 250 deca (both Human grade) and 150mg Eq a week. Im making sure my intake is sufficient with gobs of protien, fish, chicken breast,protien shakes at every meal, etc. Im working one body part a day, maybe thats not the best way to do it, I do 3 to 4 exercises for each muscle group, reps of 8 to 12. I'm starting my second week of the cycle.
When will I start to see size, apperance gains, when will I see strength gains?????
Should I space  out my injections? Right now I do them all in one weekly shot'
Im looking for bulk. But Id love to get more vascular.Please, any advise would be so apprieciated. Am I expecting too much too fast? Am I being unrealistic here. Could I have gotten conterfiet gear that maybe just dosnt have enough active ingriedient.? My supplier is very reputable and all gear looks legite with lot numbers stamped and exp dates, proper packaging etc,and I have no question there, but Im just woundering....
Thanks in advance
Anthony


----------



## norbit09 (Nov 16, 2012)

You wil get more reples if you post outside of a sticky. There are some real good peeps here.





hydro1962 said:


> I'm also happy I found this sight. I have a question and was hoping for some advice. First my profile. I am 50 year old white male in good shape, BP normal. Have lifted naturally since my 20s, took some 10 years off to have a family and start a busness, finally got back into it in Feb 2012. I am 5' 7" and at the time very overweight, 240lbs. I dieted and lifted and achieved my goal of 190 in June. Thats when I started my first cycle . I took oral D-ball 24mg a day and EQ 400mg wk with Deca 400mg wk all vetrinary for 8wks. Now that I look back, I think I didnt see the results that I expected because I didnt diet correctly. I wasnt taking in enough protien, maybe 200mg protien a day but I was calorie watching too much cause I was afraid Id put back on the weight that I worked so hard to get off and didnt want to loose my 6pack. I really thought I would have made better gains.
> 
> My question is this. I waited about 6 to 8 weeks ,now Ive started my second cycle. I take 500mg Test E and 250 deca (both Human grade) and 150mg Eq a week. Im making sure my intake is sufficient with gobs of protien, fish, chicken breast,protien shakes at every meal, etc. Im working one body part a day, maybe thats not the best way to do it, I do 3 to 4 exercises for each muscle group, reps of 8 to 12. I'm starting my second week of the cycle.
> When will I start to see size, apperance gains, when will I see strength gains?????
> ...


----------

